# I graduated yesterday.. why am I not happy?



## justin984 (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I graduated yesterday. I thought I'd be happier about it though. It's nice to not have to worry about homework and papers and going to class. But now that it's over, I just feel like one more link I had to society has been severed. I'm already friendless. School was one of the only things that got me out of the house on a regular basis. I feel even more isolated now. I feel like.. "now what?". And i don't know how to answer that. Anyone else can relate?


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

...........


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I will be graduating next semester and I know I won't be too thrilled about it because it will mean I will have to start working and deal with the "real world." If I had my way I'd be a lifetime student. opcorn


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

ghostgurl said:


> I will be graduating next semester and I know I won't be too thrilled about it because it will mean I will have to start working and deal with the "real world." If I had my way I'd be a lifetime student. opcorn


Me too. I've hardly done anything since I graduated last year. Send me back!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Justin984,

Yes! I can relate - I went through this in 1999 when I graduated. After all of those years of school and being around people, it is no longer so. 

This is where depression really set in for me. In the short term, continue to come here and get some interaction with us. You will need it :yes.


----------

